# H.I.D Xenon lights



## hotboats911 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
If i put a H.I.D kit in my car is that legal or not and will it pass an inspection?
i havent done it yet


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i just hope im not driving towards you...xenon they use those for concert spotlights


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Did you get the new Lexus SUV with the adaptive HID lights?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

showboat911, aftermarket lighting is not legal..............


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Sniper said:


> showboat911, aftermarket lighting is not legal..............


Not necessarily. Aftermarket lighting is legal if it doesn't violate 540 CMR 22.07. 540 CMR 22.07 allows aftermarket lighting that complies with 49 CFR 571.108 unless allowed by MGL 90-7. There is aftermarket lighting that is legal, but a lot of it is illegal.



Wolfman said:


> You may run into problems with installing a HID bulb assembly into a factory housing and lens as the shaping and direction of the beams could pose a risk to other traffic. Might want to check with an inspection station as I would expect that *if* they are legal for installation you want to make damn sure they are properly aligned.


I'm pretty sure you're right. There are provisions of 49 CFR 571.108 that deal with the aiming of headlamps. Everything said about the aiming of the headlamps went right over my head...so the best thing to do is check with an inspection station.


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

as a state inspector. here is the problem you may have.

as with all lighting it must meet the state requirements. as noted above. 

in an inspection center. If I notice that they are not factory. like I say. I repeat. If I notice them as not being original and or If I know for a fact that the car did not come from factory with them. I then have a phone and I would call a dealer if I think they are not stock. I have called the local dealership before.

Now, With most aftermarket lighting. They are required to state what states allow their product. Now keep in mind you may go to a state where they are not legal and you can get a fine if stoped.

This is what I have done in the past. now also keep in mind If the lights are to bright that is a dead give away.

Any cop will stop you for lighting that has a blue color to them. You will find that in some HID units those are the non legal units.

Check the product out before you buy them.

Oh, keep in mind these units require special power packs and if NOT installed correctly you will have a car electrical fire..

good luck


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Just check for the "D.O.T. Stamp of approval"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

the smartest thing you can do is use OEM, save yourself alot of grief!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Poking around I found this:



> Quite simply the best performing headlight available for your car. This Lighting upgrade will provide you with over two times the amount of light your current headlights produce and is completely street legal and DOT compliant. Kit includes two headlamp units that easily replace your existing OEM headlamps. These headlights use your existing vehicle wiring connections. In addition, this product will use projector technology as opposed to reflector technology in the majority of applications. This allows for a tigher beam pattern and sharper cut-off. The same projector module is tooled into multiple applications and is tested for SAE and DOT compliancy before and after final tooling. Two types of projectors are used depending on what is being upgraded. In an application where the existing low beam and high beam are separate light sources, the low beam is replaced by an HID low beam and the high beam is replaced by a new halogen high beam as per DOT specifications. In the situation where the high beam and low beam all come from a single source(2 headlamp system or motorcycle), a bi-xenon HID light source is used. This system uses a patented bulb shield which enables the HID light source to be used for both low beam and high beam. The HID components used in this system are made by Philips.


So I take it if you buy the projectors that are DOT and SAE compliant and your highbeams are still halogens unless both are from the same light source and you have that shield, then your legal?

Here is some DOT and SAE compliant HID headlamps. They are pretty expensive...

http://www.xenondepot.com/category.php?category_id=11


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Eh, use auxiliary low beams like I did...

http://www.suvlights.com/product_info.php?products_id=46


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought this video would put things into perspective for those people that think all they need to do is throw some HID bulbs in a halogen housing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

"Dazzle" other drivers........... hahahahaaa


----------

